# Proyectos novedosos, ideas y otros



## fernandob

http://www.innovar.gob.ar/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/catalogo_final.pdf

interesante.
pongan aca si encuentran otros similars

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Estuve hojeando el archivo, interesante por cierto, y encontré que varios proyectos son de alumnos de la escuela *León XIII*, y por lo menos recuerdo 2 que son participantes del Foro.


----------



## ciri

Santa Palabra...

y aunque no lo creas.. seguramente alguna parte que te pertenecía fue a parar a esos proyectos..


----------



## NEFIELI

Los aportes de Pablín

http://www.pablin.com.ar/

Son geniales y además básicos


----------



## Meliklos

mmmm.....no funcionan todos, ojo con eso!


----------



## tatajara

sisi no todos andan jeje
aca va otra: http://www.electronicafacil.net/
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

ciri dijo:


> Santa Palabra...
> 
> y aunque no lo creas.. seguramente alguna parte que te pertenecía fue a parar a esos proyectos..



No había visto tu comentario  si fue así, me alegro.
Como lo había comentado en mas de una ocasión mi idea siempre fue que sirvieran a algún proyecto interesante o innovador.
Si alguno de los componentes sirvió para tal fin, me siento orgulloso de haber colaborado, aunque sea en forma indirecta.


----------



## Baddragon

Aquí ay otra a la que he entrado últimamente http://www.electronics-lab.com


----------



## Nepper

estube leyendo algunos, y medio que algunos no convencen o ya están inventados... un catalogo medio raro... pero no tanto como los inventos de los chinos.... esos si que son raros...


----------



## GomezF

¿me das algunos ejemplos? Siempre está bueno ver cosas "no normales"

Saludos


----------



## Nepper

GomezF dijo:


> ¿me das algunos ejemplos? Siempre está bueno ver cosas "no normales"
> 
> Saludos




sos bueno....

no se si lo decis en serio o es un sarcasmo...
(llego a pensar que es una indirecta)

voy a ver si consigo ejemplos....

acá tenemos la página oficial
http://website.lineone.net/~sobriety/



			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> *Chindōgu*
> 
> De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Saltar a navegación,                     búsqueda
> Un *Chindogu* (珍道具, _Chindōgū_?)  es un invento que aparentemente es la solución ideal a un problema  particular pero que en la práctica resulta todo lo contrario. Los  inconvenientes adicionales suelen hacer que dicho ingenio sea  inapropiado o absurdo. A nivel internacional la International Chindogu Society (ICS) se encarga de establecer las condiciones y requerimientos necesarios para que un invento sea considerado un _chindogu_.
> El término proviene del japonés  y se traduciría como “herramienta extraña o deformada”. Desde un punto  de vista educativo, los chindogus son excelentes para trazar objetivos  creativos en estudiantes de las más diversas disciplinas, puesto que no  se trata de crear sino de crear con un cometido que lleva al límite  imaginario a los estudiantes.
> Su prestigio y atención a nivel internacional es tal que prestigiosas instituciones como la Universidad de Pittsburg proporcionan recursos a la ICS y organizan sus propios concursos de _chindogus_.
> 
> 
> Tomado del enlace http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chindōgu


y para los que no quieren meterce en un link, acá les van las fotos...



















Bueno, al investigar y encontrarte los ejemplos, me di cuenta que ya se sabe de antemano que estos no son inventos, y de hecho, se intentan hacer sabiendo que son inaplicables.


----------



## tatajara

Que manera eficaz de limpiarse lo moquitos 
saludos


----------



## GomezF

Nepper dijo:


> sos bueno....
> 
> no se si lo decis en serio o es un sarcasmo...
> (llego a pensar que es una indirecta)



Jajaja, tomalo como vos prefieras 

El miércoles pasado (24/11) fue la final de la evaluación por capacidades de las escuelas técnicas de la prov. de Bs As en La Plata, ahí había muchas ideas interesantes, me sorprendió el nivel que tienen algunas escuelas, jeje. Hay mucho para ver si se busca, me parece.

Saludos.

P.D: Me alegra ver que el nivel de las escuelas técnicas está volviendo a ser el de antes (nosotros este año llevamos un proyecto terminado y llegamos a la final, es la primera vez que alcanzamos eso. Además este año [según tengo entendido] hubo casi 60 escuelas más que el año pasado).


----------



## Nepper

lastima que no me tocó a mi esa época :'( 
(texto válido solo en territorio bonaerense, Bs As, Argentina)

yo nunca me entaraba, ni me informaban de concursos de tecnología u otras cosas... si sabía que existian esas cosas me metía sin pensarlo...


----------



## GomezF

Este concurso (según tengo entendido) fue una iniciativa del ministerio de educación para promover el estudio técnico (en escuelas técnicas en realidad) ya que acá en Argentina (supuestamente) hay un déficit de personas con conocimiento técnico (electromecánica, electrónica, construcciones, etc.)

Está muy lindo (va, a mi me gustó). Yo, por ej., soy técnico electromecánico (pero recibo el título recién en marzo del año que viene), me cerraron la última nota exactamente hoy (jeje, ahora, ya que no me llevé materias, sólo quedan las fiestas de egresados como última tarea escolar jaja). Tomando de vuelta el hilo, nosotros presentamos como proyecto una prensa/enfardadora de residuos plásticos y les gustó, según ellos fue porque: "une los estudios electromecánicos con un problema de la actualidad". La prensa está hermosa (es una bestia en realidad). Después subo fotos de ella. 

SAludos


----------



## ilcapo

les paso una pagina muy buena de proyectos, saludos! 

http://www.robotroom.com/


----------



## Suzzana

Buenas Tardes! Será que podrian indicarme que chip utiliza el diario secreto GIRL TECH? Me parece muy interesante, mi hermanita tiene un diario de estos y quisiera saber que chip es es que hace todas estas funciones


----------



## pandacba

Creo que tendra que secuestrar el diario y abrirlo fotografiar cuidasoamente, cerrar y devolver, ah solo mirar el interior no el contenido guardado eh?


----------



## leshf

muy bueno por cierto menciona la escuela IPEM Nº50 que ahora paso a ser IPET que es a la escuela que voy yo!!  este año con 2 nuevos proyectos para la feria de ciencia!! hasta el nacional


----------

